# Cat struggling to jump up/ down



## Dyllymoo (17 December 2019)

I will try and keep this as brief as possible.  I have a nearly 13 year old Bengal who had some liver issues when he was around 4.  he had medication and seemed to make a recovery.  Last July he lost weight and we thought liver issues back, so put him on medication to help.  Within 2 days (over the weekend) he lost weight again and so I went back and they did a liver biopsy, unfortunately as his liver was so small they missed it (keyhole) and made holes in several other organs.  He was extremely poorly, had to be operated on, holes sewn up and blood transfusions given.  He was at the vets for a few weeks and it was heartbreaking.

Eventually he came out and did get better, with steroids (which he will be on for the rest of his life) and anti-biotics.  We were doing blood tests every 2 months but last time the vet (not the one who we have been dealing with as he has now unfortunately left, but the practice manager) said not to do any more until new year as he was really unhappy about it all and that I should monitor his medication and try dropping the antibiotics and maybe the steroids down one day and not the next.  I wasn't massively happily but generally can tell by his weight if he is struggling or not so agreed to do this.

Friday just gone he was really really clingy to me, I had the day off and was poorly so spent it on the sofa with him, and apart from being ultra affectionate he was fine.  Saturday he struggled to get off the sofa a little bit, but not too bad, I thought he was just a bit sleepy/ had slept funny. 

Sunday though, he couldn't get off the sofa and it was really upsetting to see, he kept changing position on it, almost like he was trying to find a better place to get down.  I ended up building him a ramp out of a box and cushion and he used it, but his back end wasn't moving quite right.  Not limping just more stiff and stilted.

Monday morning he was very quiet and not wanting to move much so I got an emergency appointment at the vet and she said she couldn't feel a fracture or anything worrying (he didn't react to her poking and prodding him), she did say it could be his liver flaring up so I have upped his meds but she said he was the same weight which was interesting.  She also mentioned osteo arthritis, but said the medication for that I'm unable to give him along with the steroid that he needs for his liver.

She gave him a strong painkiller (but I have to keep a very close eye on him as it will pass through his liver and could cause complications there) but its day 2 and he is no better really.

He is still eating and asking for food, but that could be due to the steroid forcing him to (it makes him very very hungry!).

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience of anything like this?

If he isn't any better by Thursday I will take him back for xrays so we can hopefully see what we are dealing with.

He is my little best mate, and honestly he thinks he is a person it breaks my heart to see him struggle.

I'm not someone that will keep him going if he is in pain, but I'm really struggling to know what we are dealing with.  I know he will tell me if he has had enough but its just not fair, I told him he has to live forever 

Sorry... just feeling so lost x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 December 2019)

He's gorgeous! 

I'm so sorry that he's struggling. I don't have any experience of the same issue, but you are definitely doing the right thing to take him back to the vets on Thursday if there's no improvement. I hope he improves soon.


----------



## Dyllymoo (17 December 2019)

Meowy Catmas said:



			He's gorgeous!

I'm so sorry that he's struggling. I don't have any experience of the same issue, but you are definitely doing the right thing to take him back to the vets on Thursday if there's no improvement. I hope he improves soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I literally am sat at work googling cameras I can put in at home to keep an eye on him x


----------



## HashRouge (17 December 2019)

He's such a cutie! I don't have any advice either OP but I hope you get some answers when you go back to the vet - good luck xx


----------



## Rumtytum (17 December 2019)

No answers here either sorry, just wanted to say he’s a very handsome boy with lovely paws. Really feeling for you.


----------



## Lindylouanne (17 December 2019)

He is lovely and I am terribly sorry he is poorly, it’s horrible when they are unwell and can’t tell us what the problem is. The only experience I have of anything similar was in my 15 year old moggy who turned out to have a heart disorder and I decided the kindest thing to do was PTS before he began to suffer and lose all use of his back legs.


----------



## Dyllymoo (18 December 2019)

Thanks all.  He was a little bit perkier last night, my OH said he came to the door for food when he got in, but I was poorly last night and had to go to bed early so I haven't been able to spend much time with him to see how he is doing.  The real thing that shows me he isn't quite right is he hasn't come to sleep on the bed, probably as the little way he got up the other day isn't as stable as the way up on the sofa (ramp).  Makes me sad.


----------



## Dyllymoo (18 December 2019)

Vets tonight.  They want to run some bloods to check his liver and also see if anything else shows up.  If his liver is ok we can look at xrays (and sedating him), if it isn't doing well we need to rethink.

Vet was so lovely, and has said she will fit me in anytime tonight so I'm going straight after work.


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2019)

Good luck at the vets tonight. Just be cautious about what you actually put him through at 13 though.  The end sadly comes for us all eventually 😢


----------



## Dyllymoo (18 December 2019)

Amyway In A Manger said:



			Good luck at the vets tonight. Just be cautious about what you actually put him through at 13 though.  The end sadly comes for us all eventually 😢
		
Click to expand...

I am don't worry.  I know for sure he will tell me when he has had enough, and unfortunately, at the minute, I'm thinking this may be the start of the end for him


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 December 2019)

Nothing really to add OP other than I hope it goes well at the vets tonight, and I know exactly what you're going through.  I nursed my Daisy for a week after she was diagnosed with chronic kidney disease and it was heartbreaking.  She was pts on 30th September and I still miss her terribly.  I really hope you have a better outcome, and please have a good luck hug from me xxx


----------



## Boulty (18 December 2019)

If it does turn out to be something you can manage for a little while longer but he's maybe still going to struggle to jump like he once did then I think a few companies do little ramps / small sets of steps to help them get on & off things like beds & chairs (although if you're handy you may be able to mock something up yourself).  Think you're doing the right thing by ruling out the obvious & then thinking about further investigations if nothing shows.  It could be any number of things given his age & past problems, hopefully what you're doing will narrow it down & help with the way forwards whether that's tinkering with his treatment or finding another health condition that can be treated or deciding that it's not in his interests to put him through any more.  Every animal is an individual & the right decision for one may not be the same one you'd make for another.  (There's avenues I'd consider exploring with my current cat that would not have been appropriate for the one I had before for a number of reasons) Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2019)

My old cat at age 20 lost use of his back legs fully in his last 24hrs. He had a respiratory infection that invaded his neurology, affecting his gait and co-ordination. He recently died in his sleep, i really miss the cutie and his raspy meow.
You sound like youre doing everything you can and the vets. Have hope, it is amazing the turnaround that is possible. My old boy was dire a year before he died, then perked up and continued for another year.


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2019)

If hes been on longterm antibiotic treatment id have him on a broad spectrum probiotics daily. Viovet.co.uk does a few for cats, quick post to the uk. I did this for my old cat who lost weight, low appetite, and it returned with a vengeance!


----------



## Dyllymoo (19 December 2019)

Thank you everyone.  Unfortunately he had deteriorated last night when I got home, much more wobbly and unsteady and his pupils were dilated and he looked so unsure.  I took him straight to the vets and she was concerned with his front end as well as hind end, and commented on how he looked confused.  She suspects neurological now.  She called a specialist and referred him as an emergency and we took him to the Queen Mother Hospital in Potters Bar (we are in Kent).  They admitted him and have said they will do bloods and basic tests and possibly some scans etc.  Its going to cost a fortune but I just want to see if we can help him.

I do have an awful feeling though that it wont be good news whatever it is.

I am waiting for a call to see how he is this morning


----------



## Boulty (19 December 2019)

Fingers crossed for you.  It sounds like he’s in the best place to help him if it’s possible xxx


----------



## Dyllymoo (19 December 2019)

Thank you.  They have called and said he is having a neurological assessment this morning whilst they wait for his full blood workup, then possibly an ultrasound scan of his abdomen.  She said his protein levels were very high in last nights basic bloods done and she is a bit concerned about that but we wont know more until full bloods come back.

She did say he is enjoying the fuss from staff and they are all falling in love with him.  

I should hear back this evening as long as nothing is found during tests etc.  xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 December 2019)

It sounds as though you are doing everything possible to help him and he is in good hands. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Amymay (19 December 2019)

Please keep us updated xx


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2019)

So sorry to hear that, however he’s at the best place to help him. Will be keeping everything crossed he pulls through, sounds like he has a fab team helping him.


----------



## Dyllymoo (21 December 2019)

Unfortunately not good news.

Thursday they did an ultrasound and found nothing untoward so the thoughts were that the steroids could have caused muscle wastage in his back legs and so a change of medication was started.

The neurologist wanted to wait until friday to do another assessment as he was still a bit wobbly and the painkiller he was on has those side effects so they wanted to make sure that was out of his system.

Friday came and he had the assessment but the vet said the neurologist was worried as he was definitely worse. She said she gave him a cuddle which he loved.

Neurologist wanted to do an mri to see what we were dealing with. They did it friday afternoon and unfortunately found a tumour on his spine. They called me when he was still under the anesthetic and explained that the options were to put him through major surgery and biopsy the tumour and possibly try and remove it but that comes with so many complications and a long recovery or to let him go whilst he was under the anesthetic so after a few minutes of being upset that I couldn't say goodbye to him I agreed to let him go.

The vets were amazing and so kind.

We picked him up this morning and took him to a crematorium that looked after my mare in June.

Honestly I have never felt grief like this and I'm struggling when I am at home. I miss him incredibly but at least know he didn't suffer


----------



## Dyllymoo (21 December 2019)

Night night beautiful boy


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 December 2019)

Dyllymoo I am so sorry, you and the vets did everything possible to help him, sending huge hugs. Lxx


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2019)

Have been thinking of you today wondering if there was any news.

I’m so sorry 💔


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 December 2019)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 December 2019)

Oh that's such sad news, I'm so sorry.  I was hoping to see a positive update for your boy.  It sounds like you did the right thing, and I know it's still heartbreaking when people say this.  He was a beautiful chap and it sounds like you loved him so much and gave him a lovely life.  Sending a very large and very long hug xxx


----------



## Rumtytum (21 December 2019)

Am so, so sorry Dyllymoo. Many of us will know how you are feeling, words can’t express, thinking of you and sending a big hug too


----------



## View (21 December 2019)

So sorry.  It's always hard, but you know he slipped away peacefully.


----------



## PurBee (21 December 2019)

Such sad news, so sorry for you, we know your anguish...huge hug.
 You made the right decision, spinal issues are normally complex, you didnt want him to go through more pain, im sure if he could talk, he'd thank you for allowing a peaceful, painless end to a wonderful life with you.
His kitten pic is adorable! 
Home will feel strangely quiet, be kind to yourself, it’ll take time.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 December 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Letting them go is the hardest part of ownership. ((Hugs))


----------



## nikicb (22 December 2019)

Rest in peace D - you were a beauty.  Big hugs Dyllymoo.  I also had to let a very special cat go when I was three hours from the vets and he was deteriorating.  It's tough, but we do it for them.  I always feel I never got my goodbye kiss with him as well.  xxxx


----------



## HashRouge (22 December 2019)

Oh Dyllymoo I am so sorry to hear this, he was such a gorgeous cat and sounds like he had a lovely personality too xx


----------



## Dyllymoo (6 January 2020)

Thank you so much everyone.  It really is still extremely surreal and I catch myself all the time thinking I will see him on the end of the bed, or coming to give me a cuddle.  Its so sad and still such a shock but I know at least we did the right thing by him, even if it did actually break my heart x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 January 2020)

Dyllymoo said:



			Thank you so much everyone.  It really is still extremely surreal and I catch myself all the time thinking I will see him on the end of the bed, or coming to give me a cuddle.  Its so sad and still such a shock but I know at least we did the right thing by him, even if it did actually break my heart x
		
Click to expand...

It's so sad.  I do the same with Daisy and she shuffled off this mortal coil on 30th September.  Something that I found really helped me was printing off all my favourite pics of her and getting a big photo frame to go on my wall.  

You definitely did the right thing for him and gave him a dignified end.  Try not to think about the actual end though, think about the love you had for each other and how you made each other's lives better.  Big hugs xxx


----------



## Dyllymoo (6 January 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			It's so sad.  I do the same with Daisy and she shuffled off this mortal coil on 30th September.  Something that I found really helped me was printing off all my favourite pics of her and getting a big photo frame to go on my wall. 

You definitely did the right thing for him and gave him a dignified end.  Try not to think about the actual end though, think about the love you had for each other and how you made each other's lives better.  Big hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

How strange, on Saturday morning I went through my phone and use an app to get some photos printed off, hopefully they will come this week and I can put his picture up around the house.

I have put his favourite toys around his little box of ashes, and my OH said we can get a bench at the bottom of the garden and put a little plaque on for him. xxx


----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 January 2020)

Dyllymoo said:



			How strange, on Saturday morning I went through my phone and use an app to get some photos printed off, hopefully they will come this week and I can put his picture up around the house.

I have put his favourite toys around his little box of ashes, and my OH said we can get a bench at the bottom of the garden and put a little plaque on for him. xxx
		
Click to expand...

That's a lovely idea.  A co-worker bought be a pot of flowers when I came back to work after Daisy died and I put them in the windowsill of my bedroom where she used to sit - they're doing really well so that's nice when I look at those.


----------

